# nfo on Wringer washer?



## icentropy (Jul 5, 2013)

I'm going to go look at our first wringer washer. we're building an offgrid homestead and have been looking for a wringer washer for a while. This is a late model Kenmore Wringer washer. We'll have solar power so electricity shouldn't be an issue. They're selling it as-is. Lady bought it a while back cause it was cool and never plugged it in. Doesn't even know if it works. I've never had one so wondering what i should look for to see if it's functional or at least easily fixeable. Hard to find wringer washer around here. most people let them rust out then use them as planters....

Any advice and suggestions on what i should be looking for would be appreciated.


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

I used a wringer washer when I first got married. It was electric with an on/off switch. No timer. My first load was a set of sheets, which were completely ripped apart when I went back to check on them. The one in your photo looks quite fancy and modern.


----------



## icentropy (Jul 5, 2013)

Maura said:


> I used a wringer washer when I first got married. It was electric with an on/off switch. No timer. My first load was a set of sheets, which were completely ripped apart when I went back to check on them. The one in your photo looks quite fancy and modern.


Maura, that's a great story. Yes I think this is one of the last models of wringer washers made by the larger companies in the US. We also picked up this one from the same lady. This is an ABC Oscillator with a copper tub. I'm very excited about it and am trying to learn anything I can about it as well.


----------



## Helena (May 10, 2002)

Have used one for years and never had a problem with harming the clothes being washed. some models come with a pump pump out the water and others you just lay the rubber hose from the bottom onto the ground and gravity empties the water out . Some actually have timers on them !! I do is fill the tub with the temperature of water I want and for instance...wash my sheets and then add a little more water and wash towels and then a little more water to the tub and wash work clothes or rugs. Put them through the wringer into a tub of clean water and I have a second tub too Put the clothes throught the wringer ad soak them into the first tub for a few minutes and then put them through the wringer again into the seoncd tub andf soak again and wring them again and hang onto the line. You will use less water reusing the water and it is still clean for several load. How dirty are you sheets that you can't reuse that water ?? You can use the water for plants as long as no bleach is used or harsh chemical detergent. Yo will enjoy using a wringer as it give you time to think and slow life down a little when you use it. They will last for years mine is at least 60 years old and working well still. I would fill it and turn in on before buying it and see if it all works but it looks like a very nice machine. Had one given to me once and then paid $20 for another with the 2 wash tubs too. Good Luck !! I bring mine outside during the summer and enjoy the outdoors when doing my laundry ..


----------



## frogmammy (Dec 8, 2004)

I enjoy using a wringer washer. I think they get clothes cleaner. I have had things washed to pieces in one though, a couple times. It is NEVER good to forget you have clothes in the washer and then remember three hours later. Never.

I always ran the washer discharge hose out to the garden in the spring/summer, saved me having to water.

Mon


----------



## icentropy (Jul 5, 2013)

What kind of soap do you guys use that doesn't harm the plants? Do you use the grey water just for flower beds and such or also for vegetable gardens?


----------

